# Second Car and NCB



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

I lived in central London until 3 years ago, so I gave up my car at that time which had maximum NCB, wife and I shared a car. We have maximum bonus.

She has bought a Golf convertible which has poor boot space and its quite precious, if you know what I mean, for doing trips to the tip and stuff like that.


I was thinking about a cheap hatch or van or estate (open to suggestions by the way if anyone has something for sale) but I think I will have to start on Nil NCB.

Current policy is with quoteme happy.com which is part of aviva and I dont think that adding a second car is that easy.

Would appreciate any thoughts or ideas please?


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

Direct Line awarded me 4 years 'bonus' no claims discount when I took out a 2nd car policy. It was effectively just taking out a separate second policy linked under my main policy, rather than 2 cars under one policy. I'm not sure is this is unique to Direct Line though, I would have thought most insurers would try to do something to keep your business so probably worth a call to your current insurer.


----------



## willywonker (Oct 27, 2016)

If it’s less than 3 complete years since the bonus came off your last policy it may still be valid as some insurers accept NCb upto 3 years old. However most are 2 years, so you might have to do some hunting, or try a broker.

Assuming you’ve been named on the Golf (and it’s your wife’s policy) and not claimed a few companies will allow a discount equivalent to the same years ncb you’ve been driving it. Aviva would be a good place to start as they will be able to confirm the quote me happy info.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

The waters get a bit muddy when you have a van. I used to apply this logic as a van was ideal for me but council tips or recycling centres won’t allow vans and even car derived models without permits. These have to be applied for, paid for and are limited in number of visits.
Road tax is normally more expensive for commercials and some insurance ncd might not transfer to/from commercial vehicles. Something about not being able to drive or be driven as third party normally allows when on car insurance.
Bangernomics for me was simpler using a car which had rear folding seats. Cars are usually more pleasant to drive and be in than older, battered vans anyway.
The last van I had and it was only 4 years old, had wind up windows no air con, crap radio and limited seat movement.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

ive had a van and a people carrier as a run about 

My advice is dont get a van , go for a people carrier , seats come out when you want to really load it up , vans are noisy and will have less toys

as said above you will have problems when going to a recycling centres , you have to faff about getting permits and tickets to use the tip

I found insurance was also more expensive for a van as a 2nd policy for some reason


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm with Aviva and have just added a second car to my policy with my wife as the main drive (zero no claims) and me as the named driver (6 years no claims). Our first car is the reverse of that with me as the main driver and my wife as the named driver. They matched my 6 years no claims on the second car as "a bonus". Is costing me £20 a month more for the second car.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

As above don't get a van. Id go for an estate or even a mpv if you might require extra space. Old Vans are god awful to drive and feel like tin box's


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Most companies will mirror your NCB. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Appreciate all your advice, thank you.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

What's your budget? I know a man with an awesome 7 seater for sale


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Shiny said:


> What's your budget? I know a man with an awesome 7 seater for sale


Havent thought about a budget, perhaps £1200 for car/tax and insurance. A neighbour has an immaculate 206 52 plate, I have offered £250 and he is thinking about it.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah shame, my old bus is over budget. Makes a great van though!


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

I moved house in my old 307 SW swallowed up the double bed and more in one go


----------

